# eed a man's opinion about my husband using viagra to masterbate



## socalledcrazy (Oct 7, 2015)

My husband and I were separated for a month. During that time he purchased Viagra. I found the packet in his truck with four pills missing. When I asked him about it, he told me he took them because he has an addiction to masturbating. He does NOT have an issue with erectile disfunction so to me this is a bull S### excuse because that does not make any sense. I think he cheated. I'm asking the men out there what you think. Am I being stupid? I really don't think so. I know he was at a lot of bars and strip clubs while we were separated and even stayed at a hotel across the street from the strip club one night.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

You have a thread in SI too eh?

Took viagra to masturbate? Not buying it. 

However...I don't see why you are jumping to the cheating conclusion. And why does he need it when he does not have problems with ED?

Any other red flags or things that are off? Protective of his phone? Have you checked phone records?


----------



## tenpastone (Oct 7, 2015)

I have to admit that my first thought is to ask why it would be considered cheating if you two were separated, but that doesn't really help you, I know. I can tell you it doesn't prove or disprove anything, really...I wouldn't say it's bull**** though. If I were living alone and wanted to kill an afternoon, I'd probably try it. And I too have stayed at a motel near a strip club, simply because I didn't want to drive home drunk. 

So no, I don't think the pills prove anything. But...addiction to masturbating? That one made me laugh. A psychologist would probably disagree, but I'm thinking someone who's admitting to a sexual addiction is probably not someone who has the impulse control to....walk out of a candy store empty-handed, so to speak. 

One last thing about those pills...it's probably nothing, just something from personal experience, but back in my bartending days I heard a lot of guys looking for viagra to counteract the side effects of stimulants (like coke or meth) or ecstasy. Probably not the case here, but couldn't hurt to watch for signs.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Possible. The addiction may be his time filler, and losing focus. If that is the case though he needs to see a head shrinker and deal with the problem if it's got that bad.

Far far more likely is that he's finding it hard to perform with strangers - things come up, then go down when he concentrates. V help a lot there, because he would have the initial stimulation (vs masturbation). If he's on his own that wouldn't be a surprise - he needs company and emotional and sexual companionship, but when he seeks it, it isn't strong enough to support a continual erection.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

farsidejunky said:


> You have a thread in SI too eh?
> 
> Took viagra to masturbate? Not buying it.
> 
> ...


farside, I agree and find the reason to be suspect at best.

As far as Viagra and no ED. Have you tried it? There's definitely an effect......


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok here goes - I've had decades of masturbatory experience 

Strangely, I now don't get very hard to masturbate anymore. I stopped almost completely after years of it. My wife and I have some sort of sex daily now (she doesn't like the realization that this is my need and she didn't know it). So she would much rather be exhausted but enjoy a quick hj or bj than know I am on my own.

The funny thing is I can't get it up easily on my own anymore. Just isn't fun since my wife is involved now and it's really good with her.

So if H is already in a sexually hard place  he may not really be into it but still has desire. So if it stopped working he'd probably be like WTF and that would make it worse. 

So as strange as it sounds he may telling the truth.

Our favorite body part can be fickle when emotions are involved. And as we get older most of us know that ED could be around the corner anyway so we can get goofy about these things.


----------



## RogueAlpha (Oct 1, 2015)

It's possible. It heightens the experience, and he may have also used it to enjoy lap dances at the strip club a bit more. I personally don't get turned on very easily through my clothes, so that is something I've considered when enjoying a night out in Vegas.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

jdawg2015 said:


> farside, I agree and find the reason to be suspect at best.
> 
> As far as Viagra and no ED. Have you tried it? There's definitely an effect......


No, but I have mild ED and frequently have to use Viagara's competition.

But not for masturbation. Less physical activity = little to no ED symptoms.


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

Wasteful, expensive,my wife would call it "cheating"
Deguello


----------

